# Setting valves on a 2006 650 H1



## hawkeye5861

I've got the top of my bike tore down so I can try and get the &#&^#&^# air filter hose to stay on the carb, and while I'm at it I thought I should check the valves. Can anyone give me some info on how to do it. specifically how do I tell which is intake and which is exhaust. What cover do I have to remove to be able to turn the engine over and to see the TDC marks. Pictures or a video would be great! thanks for your help.


----------



## lileiger

ok, you will need to remove the plastic cover where the pull starter would go to turn the motor over, then remove the allen head plug just above that on the sidecase so you can see the TDC (top dead center) mark on the flywheel. turn slowly clockwise until the mark is in the center of the hole from the bolt you just removed. as for the valves you will need to remove the two oval covers (2 10mm bolts hold each one on) on top of the cylinder head. the exhaust valves are on the exhaust side and the intake valves are on the intake side. you will need a feeler gauge set, 8mm wrench and a tappet tool or a vlave adjustment tool, its a bit of a pain but worth it! i dont remember the specs off the top of my head but you can look them up.


----------



## hawkeye5861

Okay Thanks alot, I'm going to give it a try. Sounds pretty basic, appreciate the info, Thanks again.


----------



## lileiger

anytime man!


----------

